# thai stick



## jungle (Mar 29, 2009)

It doesn't sound like pure Thai stick seeds can be purchased? can anyone recomend something very close or simular...I'm thinking 
i'd like to place an order from attitude some day....They have about 6 different kinds of Thai....a couple say they are pure sativa strains...can anyone steer me to a great strain closest to Pure Thai stick...thanks...they offer the super skunk x Thai stick as freebies...is there something better....thanks


----------



## Rockster (Mar 29, 2009)

Well having smoked proper Thai stick in the seventies and early eighties,well I've tried lots of supposed Thai strains and they do not produce the same resin chemotype under indoor lights as the original truly psychedelic imported sticks.

It's been written about,this supposed inability of hps/mh to produce the same high although the genetics are good.

Pure Thai under lights isnt easy to grow,more like a true Haze plant methinks although I've not even tried to grow one myself.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 29, 2009)

Real old school Thai sticks were made using Thai weed and a hash/alcohol extract.

First they would take whole MJ plants and beat them on a wall that had burlap/jute covering the walls.

Then they would take a knife or scraper and scrape the hash off the burlap.

The hash would be formed into a brick(approx 1-2 pounds in size).

They would take a clay pot with a conical shaped lid and pour about a gallon of high test cane alcohol into the bottom of the clay pot.

Then a stone was placed in the bottom of the clay pot.

The stone was just high/tall enough that the top of the stone was above the alcohol level.

Then the person would place the hash brick on top of the stone in the clay pot.

Remember that the stone is slightly above the alcohol level so the hash brick isn`t sitting directly in the alcohol.

They would then invert the conical shaped lid and place it on top of the clay pot.

After this they will place the clay pot out in the sun for 5-7 days.

The heat of the sun causes the alcohol to evaporate which then rises and condenses on the inverted lid and then drips back down onto the hash brick in the bottom.

This causes the THC to leach out of the hash brick,and condense in the alcohol in the bottom.

The ladies take a piece of split bamboo and form some MJ bud around the stick, then using thread tie the bud to the stick.

Then they will take the Thai stick and dip it in the hash/alcohol mixture and let it dry.

They may dip the Thai sticks several times,letting the bud dry in between dippings.

Then smoke and enjoy

eace:


----------

